
A neurotic's guide to small talk - zabramow
http://nytimes.com/redirect?to-mobile=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2015%2F12%2F06%2Fopinion%2Fa-neurotics-guide-to-small-talk.html
======
DrScump
garbled link.

